# Solar-powered Flood Lights



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anybody tried these?

I have a HO that had one and liked it - while it was working, I think they were from HD.
I can not get it to work again, the HO wants to replace it and have more install.

I'm not sure they are a good choice. :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The white plastic ones from HD? Those suck big time. Every one I ever tried died.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> The white plastic ones from HD? Those suck big time. Every one I ever tried died.


Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:

How long did they last?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:
> 
> How long did they last?


I think the longest I got out of one was a few months, the little SLA batteries stop holding a charge and the plastic turns yellow from the sun.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I think the longest I got out of one was a few months, the little SLA batteries stop holding a charge and the plastic turns yellow from the sun.


Already told the HO I wouldn't do it, got a bigger job that way. :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen some and predictably, they are crap. Stick with AC for that type of thing. Let the hippies waste their money on that.


----------

